# Where can I get a motor shaft flange coupler?



## mikej460 (6 Feb 2021)

I have an old AEI Motor with a 16mm shaft that works fine and I want to build a 12" bench disc sander with it. The problem is that it doesn't have a keyed shaft and I need to attach an 18mm ply disc to it. I've tried a press fit using a piece of steel pipe glued into a ply block that was screwed into the ply disc but I just can't get it to spin without it slightly wobbling and eventually coming loose. I've tried finding a flange coupler (which would be ideal as you screw the flange to the disc and secure the 16mm female to the shaft with set screws, but I can't for the life of me find a 16mm ID one, the largest I've found is 14mm ID. I don't really want to glue the disk to the shaft as there is no room for error and it might not work, ruining the motor.

Can anybody advise please?


----------



## julianf (6 Feb 2021)

Im not 100% following you, but, for cnc stuff, you can get things that look like this - 







You generally have a fair bit of choice as to the bore on the ends, and you can, to some extent, open them out on a lathe also, or make brass sleeves.

I dont understand your question, so my answer may be helpful, or it may be a nonsense!


----------



## Sachakins (6 Feb 2021)

Try search on aliexpress for

6-16mm electroplate steel Flange Shaft

I found a 16mm Coupling Rigid Flange there.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Feb 2021)

The problem you have us getting a decent fit in the shaft.

Does it have a flat on the shaft?

Perhaps someone could turn up a 36 X 36 x100mm alloy flange that you could screw on your plywood disc.

Cheers James


----------



## mikej460 (6 Feb 2021)

julianf said:


> Im not 100% following you, but, for cnc stuff, you can get things that look like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but not quite what I'm after I need one of these with a 16mm internal diameter


----------



## mikej460 (6 Feb 2021)

Jameshow said:


> The problem you have us getting a decent fit in the shaft.
> 
> Does it have a flat on the shaft?
> 
> ...


No I'm afraid not, there are two old set screw marks on the shaft so a previous owner had something similar. If I can't find one inline I will try local metalworkers.
Thanks


----------



## Jameshow (6 Feb 2021)

Try posting in the metalworking section??? 

Cheers James


----------



## mikej460 (6 Feb 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Try posting in the metalworking section???
> 
> Cheers James


Duh! I never even spotted there was such a forum  thanks I'll do it now. It also occurred to me that I may be able to drill out a 14mm but may need to re-tap the grub screw holes.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Feb 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Duh! I never even spotted there was such a forum  thanks I'll do it now. It also occurred to me that I may be able to drill out a 14mm but may need to re-tap the grub screw holes.


Plenty of material there I cannot see why not? 

I take it you have a pillar drill? 

Cheers James


----------



## mikej460 (6 Feb 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Plenty of material there I cannot see why not?
> 
> I take it you have a pillar drill?
> 
> Cheers James


Yes I do but only a small Axminster bench drill. The problem I can see is drilling it accurately without making it off centre. The other problem I've just spotted is that the flange on the 14mm is only 32mm diameter which isn't great for supporting a 12 " 18mm ply disk...and I thought this would be easy...


----------



## fatjames (7 Feb 2021)

I’m not sure it would matter if the bore was off centre as you’d need to true up the sanding disc anyway once mounted. 
Have you considered turning the motor shaft until it fits? You’d want to make sure you don’t overshoot it as the shaft will expand under the heat of turning so allow it to cool before measuring as you get close.


----------



## ManowarDave (7 Feb 2021)

Hi Mike,

If it were me, I'd look at something like a 100 diameter taper lock pulley. Fit that to the shaft and drill and tap some holes near the circumference. Then screw the disk to the pulley.

Edit to add links.

Pulley





SPZ125/1(1610) V Pulley (Dunlop) - BearingBoys


SPZ125/1(1610) V Pulley (Dunlop) (SPZ Section Cast Iron - Taper Lock) at BearingBoys - £10.75 exc VAT. Groove: 1, Outside Dia: 129mm, PCD: 125mm, Taperlock Type: 1610,




www.bearingboys.co.uk





Bush





1610-16 Taper Bush (Dunlop) - BearingBoys


1610-16 Taper Bush (Dunlop) (1610 Taper Bushes) at BearingBoys - £6.39 exc VAT. Bore Size: 16mm, Keyway: 5x2.3mm, Large End-outside Dia: 2.1/4inch, Length: 1inch, Type: 1610,




www.bearingboys.co.uk






Dave


----------



## Sachakins (7 Feb 2021)

2PCS 8-16mm 45#Steel Sliver Rigid Flange Shaft Coupling Motor Connector Joint | eBay


<li> Features: </li> <li>1.Every product has a unique Manufacturing Part Number label on the inner package that proves it has been qualified,which include Part Number,Model Number and inspection date information;</li> <li>2.If you have any questions about the item,please provide us the...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mikej460 (7 Feb 2021)

fatjames said:


> I’m not sure it would matter if the bore was off centre as you’d need to true up the sanding disc anyway once mounted.
> Have you considered turning the motor shaft until it fits? You’d want to make sure you don’t overshoot it as the shaft will expand under the heat of turning so allow it to cool before measuring as you get close.


I hadn't thought the off-centre challenge through so thanks, I haven't used a lathe since college 46 years ago . After I slept on it I've figured lining a 14mm coupler up in the drill using a 14mm bit, clamping it in a drill vice then swapping for a 16mm should work.


----------



## mikej460 (7 Feb 2021)

Sachakins said:


> 2PCS 8-16mm 45#Steel Sliver Rigid Flange Shaft Coupling Motor Connector Joint | eBay
> 
> 
> <li> Features: </li> <li>1.Every product has a unique Manufacturing Part Number label on the inner package that proves it has been qualified,which include Part Number,Model Number and inspection date information;</li> <li>2.If you have any questions about the item,please provide us the...
> ...


Thanks but I've seen these and the ad is misleading as they are 16mm OD not ID


----------



## mikej460 (7 Feb 2021)

ManowarDave said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> If it were me, I'd look at something like a 100 diameter taper lock pulley. Fit that to the shaft and drill and tap some holes near the circumference. Then screw the disk to the pulley.
> 
> ...


Yes I've seen this done on YouTube. See my responses above - I will revert to this idea if my drilling a 14mm out to 16mm doesn't work


----------



## Phill05 (7 Feb 2021)

Mike,
Send me all the correct dims you need and your contact details and I can turn one up for you for cost of postage


----------



## mikej460 (7 Feb 2021)

Phill05 said:


> Mike,
> Send me all the correct dims you need and your contact details and I can turn one up for you for cost of postage


Wow thanks so much Phill! I'll work it out and send the dims. As it's an old motor I will cross check the shaft isn't imperial!


----------



## Sachakins (7 Feb 2021)




----------



## mikej460 (7 Feb 2021)

Sachakins said:


> View attachment 102970


Thanks but can you send me the link please as I can't find it?


----------



## Sachakins (7 Feb 2021)

I've put it in your other post in metalwork


----------



## mikej460 (7 Feb 2021)

Phill05 said:


> Mike,
> Send me all the correct dims you need and your contact details and I can turn one up for you for cost of postage


Hi Phill, I was advised to ask the same question in the Metalwork forum, which I did and now have 2 threads going! Anyway I will take up your kind offer, I've re-measured the shaft diameter and it must be slightly worn as it's not quite 16mm on my quality metric vernier and not quite 5/8" on my plastic imperial/metric draper












I've drawn up what I think might work as long as you can produce a tapered bore? Would a tapered bore be better than grub screws? I'm open to advice on any of it and bow to your better knowledge. I've attached the pdf drawing.

This is very much appreciated

Mike


----------



## Phill05 (8 Feb 2021)

Hi Mike,

I have had to make a few changes I only have 70 dia in stock and have increased the boss to 30mm with 16mm hole that gives me enough to put grub screws in, will this be okay.

Phill


----------



## mikej460 (8 Feb 2021)

Phill05 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I have had to make a few changes I only have 70 dia in stock and have increased the boss to 30mm with 16mm hole that gives me enough to put grub screws in, will this be okay.
> 
> ...


Yes That's perfect Phill, thank you so much!!


----------



## Phill05 (12 Feb 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Yes That's perfect Phill, thank you so much!!


Sorry for the delay been too cold here to get into workshop but says warming up next week.


----------



## mikej460 (12 Feb 2021)

No problem at all Phill


----------



## Phill05 (16 Feb 2021)

mikej460 said:


> No problem at all Phill



Hi Mike,

It's done been able to make the disk 82mm dia also can be changed in the future if you find this one too small, bored out slightly under 16mm and it fits well on one of my motors.
If you can PM me your contact details I can get it into the royal mail or if you can organise collection from your end.


----------



## mikej460 (16 Feb 2021)

Phill05 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> It's done been able to make the disk 82mm dia also can be changed in the future if you find this one too small, bored out slightly under 16mm and it fits well on one of my motors.
> If you can PM me your contact details I can get it into the royal mail or if you can organise collection from your end.
> ...


That is absolutely superb Phill!! thank you so much. Are you sure I don't owe you anything? I'll organise a collect and deliver if you pm me your address and email. That way I can send you the label to stick on it.
many thanks

Mike


----------



## Phill05 (17 Feb 2021)

mikej460 said:


> That is absolutely superb Phill!! thank you so much. Are you sure I don't owe you anything? I'll organise a collect and deliver if you pm me your address and email. That way I can send you the label to stick on it.
> many thanks
> 
> Mike



Parcel collected 11.40 on it's way to you, post a photo when its on motor please.


----------



## mikej460 (17 Feb 2021)

Yes I just had an email from Royal Mail. Of course I will post a pic thanks Mike


----------



## mikej460 (18 Feb 2021)

Hi Phill it arrived this morning and I commend your craftsmanship (and your packing skills!). It runs perfectly so just need to attach the sanding plate and skim it up and I'll post another video.



Many thanks for doing this, it was above and beyond, a very kind gesture and a great testament to this forum.

Mike


----------

